# Need help with a Epson 7110 with sublimation ink



## tandb18 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a Epson 7110 printer that I have added a CISS with dye sublimation ink. I have had it for about a year now, was working fine but some good prints with it but now the colors are not all coming out right. I didn't print with it for a couple of weeks(busy with vinyl orders) I know this was a big problem. I have ordered a new CISS system and have it installed now and full of ink. Have gotten all ink except the red to print. I get some red marks when print a head check but that's it. I have ran the cleaning on it but does not change it. Can anyone tell me what could be the problem and how I can fix it please? Thank you.


----------



## Master Mix (Feb 3, 2015)

Have you tried repriming the magenta cartridge?


----------



## tandb18 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes several times. I have watched videos on how to prime and to clean the head. Nothing is working so far. I really think it has something to do with the contacts ton he head but don't know where to go from here with it.


----------



## FATTTEES (Mar 1, 2016)

Put your factory carts that came with it in and try printing. If that clears it up then you know the problem is with the CISS if not you might need to run some cleaning solution through the head.


----------



## tandb18 (Jan 16, 2008)

If I put original carts back in, will that not mess it up? Mixing the inks?


----------



## FATTTEES (Mar 1, 2016)

No it is such a minimal amount of ink that when you switch back to the CISS you will print a color chart or two and you will be back to sub ink coming through again.


----------



## tandb18 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok will try it. Thanks


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

You might need to do a more aggressive cleaning. I bought a "blow out" syringe from Cobra Ink, removed the printhead from the printer and cleaned it first with Windex and then with distilled water, using the blowout syringe.


----------



## tandb18 (Jan 16, 2008)

FATTTEES said:


> No it is such a minimal amount of ink that when you switch back to the CISS you will print a color chart or two and you will be back to sub ink coming through again.


Ok done this and printed a nozzle check. There was no red at all.


----------



## FATTTEES (Mar 1, 2016)

It sounds like a manual Head Cleaning might be your next step. I would proceed very carefully because too much pressure may make a mess and cause ink water to get in places it shouldn't be. I have killed two Epson 1400's this way but I have also saved them like this as well. I would watch several you tube videos and also look on Cobra Ink and see if Richard has any Videos that might Help.
Good Luck


----------



## tandb18 (Jan 16, 2008)

john221us said:


> You might need to do a more aggressive cleaning. I bought a "blow out" syringe from Cobra Ink, removed the printhead from the printer and cleaned it first with Windex and then with distilled water, using the blowout syringe.


Not sure how to remove print head. I have a small tude that I can put over where the ink goes thru and pushed air thru it and I have cleaned it with index but still only would print some of the red.


----------



## tandb18 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok thanks for the help.


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

tandb18 said:


> Not sure how to remove print head. I have a small tude that I can put over where the ink goes thru and pushed air thru it and I have cleaned it with index but still only would print some of the red.


Here is a Youtube on it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjPU2mYrWpY

I have done it to a WF-7610 twice and a WF-3640 once (they all have the same printhead). The whole process including cleaning takes about 15 minutes, though I do let the head dry a bit before putting it back in. You can get some fishtank tubing with a standard syringe and hold it on the port (I did this the first time), but the blow out syringe fits tightly and doesn't leak.


----------



## tandb18 (Jan 16, 2008)

john221us said:


> Here is a Youtube on it
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjPU2mYrWpY
> 
> I have done it to a WF-7610 twice and a WF-3640 once (they all have the same printhead). The whole process including cleaning takes about 15 minutes, though I do let the head dry a bit before putting it back in. You can get some fishtank tubing with a standard syringe and hold it on the port (I did this the first time), but the blow out syringe fits tightly and doesn't leak.


Well I have finally took time to do this but now I am getting a error OxEA. Any idea what this could mean?


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

tandb18 said:


> Well I have finally took time to do this but now I am getting a error OxEA. Any idea what this could mean?


It means the carriage caddy is jammed. Reseat the cartridges, also make sure there is nothing in the track restricting it from moving.


----------



## tandb18 (Jan 16, 2008)

john221us said:


> It means the carriage caddy is jammed. Reseat the cartridges, also make sure there is nothing in the track restricting it from moving.


Thanks, it was the ribbon turned. But now all I have is blue printing. I can't win from losing with this machine.


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

tandb18 said:


> Thanks, it was the ribbon turned. But now all I have is blue printing. I can't win from losing with this machine.


Run some head cleanings. It usually takes 3 or 4 head cleanings to get the ink coming through for me.


----------



## tandb18 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have done a couple already still no change. I'm going to let it sit over night and try again in the morning. Thanks for your help.


----------



## tandb18 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well still no luck this morning. I have made sure each color is full and the air is out of tubes,done head cleaning but not printing any color now. It has ink on the pronges but not getting ink to print. I don't know what else to do. Please help if can. Thanks. Oh I even put the original ink in and same thing, no ink prints out.


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

When you run a print head diagnostic, are no dots printing at all? Does it seem to be getting better after a printhead cleaning? You should run a diagnostic print after each cleaning. It does take a while to get the ink coming out again after you blow out the head. You said tubes, so you have CIS? If so, go up to Conra's site and they have a video on how to prime it.


----------



## tandb18 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes I have a CISS and I have primed it several times. Done several print head cleanings. At first it printed some blank dots but got worse. Now no ink at all.


----------

